
  Introducing Cloudera Desktop » Cloudera Hadoop & Big Data Blog - jhammerb
http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2009/10/01/introducing-cloudera-desktop/
======
sanswork
Is anyone here going to Hadoop world? I heard about it too late as I already
had other travel plans but I'd be interested to hear first hand from anyone
thats going.

~~~
sogrady
yep, I'll be there, and I'll probably write it up.

~~~
sanswork
Great could you shoot me a link when its up? (email in profile).

~~~
jhammerb
stephen's writeup is at <http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2009/10/02/hadoopworld/>.

------
jhammerb
Open source window manager behind Cloudera Desktop: MooTools ART
(<http://github.com/anutron/art>).

------
rgrieselhuber
These guys are really providing a lot of value.

